# Steps in Salvation



## rmb (Feb 2, 2005)

What are the progressive steps in Salvation as understood by most Puritans. I know that the first step was awakening, followed by Seeking. What are the other steps


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 2, 2005)

Ordo Salutis
http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/ordosalutis.html


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 2, 2005)

http://www.apuritansmind.com/images/Misc Images/OrdoSalutisWeb.jpg


----------



## turmeric (Feb 2, 2005)

Oops! Here let me help...God has a wonderful plan for your life, Josh. Now look at these circles (visualize a clear one & a black one) which one represents your soul right now?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



But hopefully you're at least speaking in tongues without any effort...right?


----------



## gwine (Feb 3, 2005)

> Bali Oday Le Sa Tanoma!



Smile when you say that, stranger ! We got wimmen in this here forum


----------

